# What are the most affluent Personality Types? And the Poorest?



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

List the the Most (top three affluent) and the Least (top three poorest)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

This is just my opinion - 

Top 3 Most Affluent - ENTJ, ENTP and ISFP.
Top 3 Least Affluent - ENFJ, INTP and INFJ.


----------



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

don´t forget to briefly explain why you think so!!! thanks


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The top three seem more ambitious, more determined to reach a goal, whilst the bottom three are less concerned about goals such as financial affluence.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

It's not going to be the answer you'd like, but I'm very sure that no one personality type is more affluent or less than the rest of the population. Certain factors in certain situations may aid a type more often in their quest for money (SJ, for example, with an attention to details), but those same factors could hurt and even cause the same personality type to lose what they've gained later on (Stereotypically, an SJ may not have the foresight on their own to 'realize' the pattern of the stock market). The point is, there is nothing typical to any one personality type, and therefore, it's a bit difficult to pinpoint who is the 'richest' or 'poorest'.

Only thing I'd say would be the richest _might_ be SJs, but within the reasons I listed before.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

There was actually a survey conducted which averaged the salaries of types. I can't immediately find it, but they were something like:

Most Affluent- #1 ENTJ, #2 INTJ #3 ESTJ (INTJ and ESTJ might be switched, but I know these were the top three)
Least Affluent - #1 INFP, #2 ISFP, #3 IDK (#1 being the most poor, not sure about ISFP)

ENTJ's are stereotypically CEO's, businessmen, lawyers, etc. so one might expect them to be the most affluent.
INFP's generally do well in education, so it appears odd that we are the most poor. It may be that INFP's are more concerned with humanitarian activities and careers to the point that salary is generally ignored in career/job hunting.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

Found it! I was a bit off since I confused the education level with income...



> Highest Education Level
> (From highest to lowest)
> The scale used to compute these statistics is from 1 to 6, with 1 being lowest (did not graduate high school) and 6 being highest (PhD or equivalent).
> 
> ...





> Highest Average Annual Household Income
> (From highest to lowest)
> 
> 1. ENTJ (84,434)
> ...


There seems to be a pretty high correlation between J/P and salary - go figure. From what I know, the source may be in question, but the rankings do seem plausible at the very least.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Zygomorphic said:


> Found it! I was a bit off since I confused the education level with income...
> 
> There seems to be a pretty high correlation between J/P and salary - go figure. From what I know, the source may be in question, but the rankings do seem plausible at the very least.





...that's really odd that ENTP is low


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I think your financial starting point has a lot to do with how far you make it, also. 



thehigher said:


> ...that's really odd that ENTP is low


I agree, but at the same time, I can see how it's possible. ENTPs tend to have trouble getting motivated, and I've noticed that ENTPs here seem to have problems with the education system. Having grown up in an environment that emphasized the importance of education, though, I don't think I'll have the same problem.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

Zygomorphic said:


> Found it! I was a bit off since I confused the education level with income...
> 
> There seems to be a pretty high correlation between J/P and salary - go figure. From what I know, the source may be in question, but the rankings do seem plausible at the very least.


What exactly do they mean by "Household Income"??? "Households" can vary greatly!


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

INFpharmacist said:


> What exactly do they mean by "Household Income"??? "Households" can vary greatly!


Yeah, I remember seeing something like this before... did they take into account whether the individuals were married and such?


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Zygomorphic said:


> ENTJ's are stereotypically CEO's, businessmen, lawyers, etc. so one might expect them to be the most affluent.
> INFP's generally do well in education, so it appears odd that we are the most poor. It may be that INFP's are more concerned with humanitarian activities and careers to the point that salary is generally ignored in career/job hunting.


Yeah, we often have different prioritizes and ideas of success. When I had a job, I lived very comfortably on a modest income in a small but adorable apartment, had a nice little savings, near perfect credit, and my only debt was a car payment. I also had a ton of fabulous clothes and ate a lot of healthy, fresh food (not cheap - junk is cheaper). The only thing I would have liked was more money/time to travel.

My opinions

1. ESTJ, ENTJ, ENFJ, ESTP
2. INFP, ISFP, ESFP, ISFJ

I've seen major exceptions to most of those though.




> Highest Education Level
> (From highest to lowest)
> The scale used to compute these statistics is from 1 to 6, with 1 being lowest (did not graduate high school) and 6 being highest (PhD or equivalent).
> 
> ...


I would have expected INFPs to be higher up on the list. Other statistics report we're "over-represented" in number at colleges and universities. Maybe we're more likely to drop out before finishing? hahaha. I actually tend to finish what I start, so that's definitely a joke .


----------

